# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  restoring testicle size?

## Jumbo18

for pct will clomid or nolva alone restore testical size, or your need hcg to restore the size of your testicles?

----------


## stallion_1

nolva n clomid or
nolva n hcg

----------


## Nicotine

time also helps too!

they come back once the drug is outta your system and your body needs to produce again.

----------


## jc95605

From what i heard HCG and clomid work the best as far as making your testicles grow back.

----------


## rhino1

hcg , nolva, clomid

----------


## DSM4Life

They will come back with time. 

But if you need a extra hand to help let nicotine know.

----------


## bloodlines

Prygnel (HCG ) is a MUST.A 5000 IU of it(near 500 IU daily) for 3 weeks Will work fine and as guys said it takes time till your body start to start it's own Test production ..again HCG is a MUST.also it will help you to keep more of what you gained(ASK ME)
PEACE.

----------


## HeavyHitter

all you need is clomid. nolva is more for estrogen blocking. hcg is not necessary depending on your cycle!! and yes, they will grow back over time also!! but waiting only hinders your gains, so get some clomid!!

----------


## England

not to thread hijack but i read a thread yesterday saying about instead of running initially high doses or clomid

running a lower dose over a longer period maybe a better protocol?

----------


## one8nine

> not to thread hijack but i read a thread yesterday saying about instead of running initially high doses or clomid
> 
> running a lower dose over a longer period maybe a better protocol?


yes studies show 25mg of clomid ed is plenty

----------


## one8nine

> all you need is clomid. nolva is more for estrogen blocking. hcg is not necessary depending on your cycle!! and yes, they will grow back over time also!! but waiting only hinders your gains, so get some clomid!!


blocking estro is an integral part to recovery

----------


## J431S

> for pct will clomid or nolva alone restore testical size, or your need hcg to restore the size of your testicles?


i would say hcg would do it if u can get your hands on it.

----------


## Sehr

What about for var? Clomid hcg or nolva?

----------


## HeavyHitter

> blocking estro is an integral part to recovery


you are correct although the question was to restore your testis...lol Many users dont use nolva unless they feel necessary, or get symptoms! thats why if you do a search you'll see alot of posts sayings keeping nolva on hand when cycling...

(itchy nipples is the worst!!! hahahaha)

----------


## Swifto

> not to thread hijack but i read a thread yesterday saying about instead of running initially high doses or clomid
> 
> running a lower dose over a longer period maybe a better protocol?


Indeed.

Endo's and doc's dont prescribe these masisve initial doses of "300mg". The most I've seen in a study is an initial dose of 150mg.

25-50mg/ED for 5-6 canincrease LH, FSH and T substantially.

----------

